# Trails in paderborn



## _BergamontRider (6. August 2019)

Moin Leute !
Ich bin auf der suche nach guten Downhill oder Freeride Trails in Paderborn, finde keine vieleicht kann mir einer helfen.


----------



## Bullsb1ker (6. August 2019)

Witzig. Genau heute habe ich einen Thread geöffnet mit dem gleichen Thema. "EMTBler in Paderborn gesucht."
Aber um deine Frage mal zu beantworten. Guck mal im Haxtergrund. Da hab ich schon 2-3 Strecken gefunden. Genauso im Wald zwischen Dahl und Dörenhagen. 
In Marienloh war ich auch schon im Wald. Da gibt es einen Weg am Lippeufer lang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grind123 (2. Februar 2021)

Hat noch wer Interesse mal ne Runde Biken zu gehen?


----------

